# تصميم وصلات اللحام



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

تصميم وصلات اللحام

http://www.engineersedge.com/weld_design_menu.shtml


----------



## tamer metallurgy (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goodzeelaa (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور حبيبي الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## حمدي_2004 (16 يناير 2007)

موقع جمييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## علاء الهدي (16 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## البرنس_2010 (16 يناير 2007)

اخى المهندس العزيز لم استطع الوصول الى الموقع فأرجو الإفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 يناير 2007)

البرنس_2010 قال:


> اخى المهندس العزيز لم استطع الوصول الى الموقع فأرجو الإفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


 

اخي العزيز
الرابط يعمل 100%


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

thakssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وائل ابوبكر الاحمد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت كل الناس تساعد بعضها كده كن اصبحنه احسن من الغرب


----------



## prof mido (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياباشمهندس مجدي 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 نوفمبر 2007)

موقع ممتاز
شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و أرجو مساعدتي .... لدي مشروع عن احد انواع تشكيل المعادن ( قص . حني . ثني . سحب . درفلة . لحام ........... ) فأنا محتاج لبعض المراجع باللغة العربية
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## amir eleslam (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

